# Replace "rawhide" boat shoe laces with?



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I just thrifted a pair of practically new Rockport boat shoes. Hardly worn. But, oddly, the laces on one pair are too short to use (this might explain why they were dropped off).

I therefore need to replace the laces. While I know where to get the "rawhide" replacements, I was wondering about another option.

Would nylon laces, such as come in the LL Bean blucher mocs, look terribly out of place in a pair of boat shoes? Practically, I know they're not ideal because they can become wet, but I don't go on boats, so it isn't a problem.

If anyone has done this, and has a picture, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I take the lacing around the shoe is non-functional? I just don't see how anything other than rawhide would work.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

The lacing on my Rockports were functional.
I've always replaced the leather laces with leather laces.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

David V said:


> The lacing on my Rockports were functional.
> I've always replaced the leather laces with leather laces.


That's just it - must they be replaced with leather laces?


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

You could try replacing them with waxed laces.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

So are you saying that you want something a little crazier than regular rawhide lace? 
Taslan laces may look okay, but they are not to my taste.
https://www.softballsavings.com/cus...-EC10-DF11-BAE3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA
Try something like this- leather laces in a weird color, so they match with some part of the shoe. Or just something that does not match at all. It would be subtle but noticeable. What color are the shoes? White laces would look cool with white soled shoes. Some craft stores also sell rawhide that could be pressed into use. Orange or red maybe?
https://www.coloradoleathergoods.com/Laces, Sinew, Thread.htm
these guys have all kinds of stuff, but you need to buy a fair amount. Try a local store and see if they will see you less.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

No, I think he's specifying the mock-rawhide nylon laces that Bean Bluchers have. 

I say go for it. I don't think it'd look wrong at all and could serve to distinguish your boats from the masses.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I had a friend back in boarding school who always put red laces in his eastland bluchers. I don't know why.

Sperry also offers re-lacing kits...


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Any kind of laces (from rawhide to white athletic laces) will work fine, regardless of whether they get wet or not. The lacing around the heel is definitely functional. Use a coat-hanger to thread them through. :teacha:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

A shoe repair shop should have this.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Obviously it all depends on color of the shoe, but I like the look of tan/brown boot laces as an alternative to the rawhide on occasion.



Jazzer said:


> Use a coat-hanger to thread them through. :teacha:


Not as easy as it sounds, but definitely do-able.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I decided to skip the nylon, LLB blucher-like laces, and went with rawhide laces much lighter than the original dark, dark brown laces. I like the result. Feeding the laces through was a bit of a pain, but didn't take too long.

Shoes: $10
New laces: $8


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

Any tips to feed the laces through the eyelets at the heel and side. I tried for an hour and gave up.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

As mentioned above, a hanger in a pinch, but Sperry offers these:

https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...19500000&productId=7-132660&catId=cat100118DM


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> blucher mocs


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

upnorth said:


> Any tips to feed the laces through the eyelets at the heel and side. I tried for an hour and gave up.


Most shoe repair shops should have lacing needles need for replacing the tanned leather( they're not rawhide!) laces. Craft stores may also have them with the leather craft items.


----------

